# Yellow River?



## fish hard 79 (Oct 24, 2007)

I know the mouth of the Yellow river can be productive during the fall and winter. There are 3 different mouths which flow into blackwater bay. Then a fourth the Weaver river mouth south of the first 3. My question is which of these river mouths is most productive? And which is best for navigation into the river coming from the bay?Thanks toany responses in advance. If need be, feel free to send me a private message. Interested in exchanging knowledge.Thanks


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

The channel going into Weaver from the bay is narrow, high tide isn't a problem but lower water will put you wading in ankle deep water. There still may be a tree out there too but I haven't checked it in awhile. Imay be out there Thursday and if I remember, I will check. I've had good luck w/the specks in Weaver.


----------



## BassHunter (Dec 29, 2007)

Weaver has always been the most productive for me. the mouth over by coowies fish camp is the easiest to get into stay to the left going in


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

When I leave the fish camp I go down river and take the left and then take a right and fish from there all the way to the bay. I usually catch a bunch of bass and redfishalong that stretch . Caught two sheepshead3 or 4 months agoon a crankbait in that area too which surprised me.


----------

